
RPG.net bans vocal Trump/Trump Administration support - zimpenfish
https://forum.rpg.net/showthread.php?835849-New-Ban-Do-Not-Post-In-Support-of-Trump-or-his-Administration
======
rbanffy
Nobody should be forced to pretend evil isn't evil just because a lot of
people embrace it.

~~~
xd
So who get's to define evil? It's incredibly dangerous game to restrict free
speech in this way and force political alignment .. no one is forcing anyone
to agree with anything anyone says, but to outright ban certain topics of
discussion is a dark road to follow.

~~~
zimpenfish
> So who get's to define evil?

The people who are running the site?

> but to outright ban certain topics of discussion is a dark road to follow

Is there any actual useful discussion site (which excludes the various *chans)
that allows unfettered discussion?

~~~
xd
There are two things that need to be understood, there is the discourse and
then there is the way the discourse is conducted - which can very easily break
the law. HN does not restrict discourse, just how it is conducted. What
rpg.net has done is restrict discourse; instead of it's conduct. As I said, a
dark road to follow.

